# Do I need race springs to fix my problem?



## 6.0GTO (Mar 13, 2005)

My 05' GTO has had uneven wear on the inside shoulders of the rear tires since I bought it. I added about 200 lbs to the trunk in stereo weight and its dropped the rear down a little. I've had the alignment down twice and gone through three sets of rear tires in 50,000 miles. I was told by another GTO owner that a new set of stiffer race springs (From Pedders) may raise it back up a little and most importantly fix the uneven tire wear. I'm just looking for some confirmation or another solution. Thanks.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

i used to have your problem a little bit, i decided that its not the springs that make everything keep getting messed up. its the crappy rubber bushings the car comes with. i put an energy suspension polyurethane kit on it and some koni adjustable shocks in the rear. it stiffened it up tremendously and it eliminated the problem. good luck man


----------



## 6.0GTO (Mar 13, 2005)

Did that raise the ride height in the rear and fix the uneven tire wear? How much of that is the shocks and how much is the bearing kit?


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

these cars have documented rear spring sag from the factory. do yourself a a favor, replace springs and bushing in the front and rear


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6.0GTO said:


> My 05' GTO has had uneven wear on the inside shoulders of the rear tires since I bought it. I added about 200 lbs to the trunk in stereo weight and its dropped the rear down a little. I've had the alignment down twice and gone through three sets of rear tires in 50,000 miles. I was told by another GTO owner that a new set of stiffer race springs (From Pedders) may raise it back up a little and most importantly fix the uneven tire wear. I'm just looking for some confirmation or another solution. Thanks.


The factory springs on these car suck and the rear bushings are not much better. Replace them both and your car will ride and feel much better. I just had Pedders riser springs and new rear bushings installed. It rides SO MUCH BETTER.

The rear springs will cost aprox $250.00 for the pair depending on the Compression rate you want. 


Pontiac GTO Solutions - GTO Solutions Overview - Pedders Suspension


----------



## 6.0GTO (Mar 13, 2005)

I've been reading the product descriptions on Pedders' poorly worded website. They have a large product line and I can't seem to logically narrow down what I need. Any suggestions on a specific part# for the rear springs?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

IMO King springs are better,here are their heights and rates.

1mm=.03912inch
5mm=.1956 inch
10mm=.3912 inch
20mm=.7824 inch
30mm=1.173 inch

KHFS-22 listed as stock FE2 front spring height-195
KHRL-125 listed as stock FE2 rear spring height-160

FRONTS- PART NUMBER RATE(lbs/in)/Height (mm)
KHFL-22SSL 200-250/135
KHPR-22SL 200-250/145
KHFL-47SSL 220-300/145
KHFL-47SLRP 180-230/145
KHPR-22 200-250/155
KHFL-47SL 180-230/155
KHPR-19 200-250/165
KHFL-22HHD 300-500/165
KHFL-22 180-230/165
KHFL-19 180-230/175
KHFL-47HHD 350-500/175
KHFL-47HD 200-250/175
KHFL-47 180-230/175
KHFL-48HD 200-250/185
KHFL-48 180-230/185
KHFS-22 180-230/195
KHFS-19 140-210/205
KHFS-48 120-240/215
KHFR-19 240 linear/235
KHFR-19H 240 linear/ 250
KHFR-64 200 linear/300


REAR- PART NUMBER RATE (lbs/in)/Height (mm)
KHRL-46SSSL 360-440/110
KHRL-46SSL 360-440/120
KHRL-46SL 360-440/130
KHRL-46SLHD 440-520/130
KHRL-127SSL 360-440/140
KHRL-46 360-440/140
KHRL-46HHD 600-1000/140
KHRL-46HD 440-520/145
KCOMU-03 550-600/145
KHRL-127SL 360-440/150
KHRL-45 360-440/150
KHRL-45HHD 600-1000/150
KHRL-45HD 440-520/155
KHRL-125 360-440/160
KHRL-127 360-440/160
KHRL-125HD 440-520/165
KHRL-69 340-450/170
KHRS-46 340-450/170
KHRL-69HD 440-520/175
KHRS-125 340-450/180
KHRS-45 340-450/180
KHRR-125 340-450/190
KHRS-69 380-450/200
KHRR-69 380-450/210
KHRR-65 390-470/240


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

go with eibach springs, they work great. i have had sets on other cars i own and they work great


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

oh and the koni rear shocks are about 300 and the polyurethane kit is about 200


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6.0GTO said:


> I've been reading the product descriptions on Pedders' poorly worded website. They have a large product line and I can't seem to logically narrow down what I need. Any suggestions on a specific part# for the rear springs?


for Pedders rear springs. check out part number

#2589 Drag Springs. They are 60% stiffer then OEMs at full compression. 607 MM if you have 17 in wheels and 620 MM if you have 18s. around $265.00 for the set

# 7643. 50% stiffer then OEMs at full compression. 604 MM for 17 in wheels and 617 MM for 18 in wheels

around $220.00 for the set.

I just had # 7843s installed. 50 % stiffer then OEM at full compression and they are 1.5 in riser springs to give me more room for my 285 rear tires


----------

